
Show HN: GraphQL360 – A 360 Degree Tour API Built with GraphQL - vertis
https://graphql360.com
======
graylien
looks really good, can this be useful for AR/VR ?

~~~
vertis
VR in particular yes. It's still a work in progress but I'm building a sample
VR app in Unity

